# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  favorite splurge food while cutting?

## csavage0

Mine is light cool whip with almond butter or nattie pb mixed up nicely. Sometimes heat up the AB or PB then mix. Whats your fav simi light cutting cheat meal?

----------


## tembe

sushi!

tuna and avocado rolls omg yum

----------


## csavage0

love that as well

----------


## baseline_9

> sushi!
> 
> tuna and avocado rolls omg yum


Sorry bro but sushi is a weak cheat meal lol

Mine wud b nutella on WM bread with a pint of milk, pre workout

----------


## smokethedays

A bowl of Hemp Granola (bathroom treat)  :Smilie:  1.5 scoop vanilla whey, 1 cup mixed berries, milk, almonds. A couple rips of Kush and then Eat  :Smilie:

----------


## Cousinbutch

Bacon cheeseburger with two fried eggs and chili on top... with fries.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

^ NICE mine is every 2nd week is All you can eat at jungle jims lmao, unlimited appetizers ( wings, chicken roll things, deep fried peperoni, sweet potato fries, wings, onion scoops,) they give u little portions each time, i eat 1 of each and about 5-6 x a basket of 6 wings lol. feels me up good ehehe all for 12.99

----------


## Dobert

> ^ NICE mine is every 2nd week is All you can eat at jungle jims lmao, unlimited appetizers ( wings, chicken roll things, deep fried peperoni, sweet potato fries, wings, onion scoops,) they give u little portions each time, i eat 1 of each and about 5-6 x a basket of 6 wings lol. feels me up good ehehe all for 12.99


I am so with you on that, man I love that deal. Loved it too much there for a bit and went every week. Had to stop for a while LOL

----------


## K_PIN

Bacon!!!!

----------


## bigcwithane

Peanut butter!

----------


## GetSwole83

DUDE I guess I gotta be the only FAT KID here and say..... PIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA . 

and beer.....

now THATS a cheat meal.  :Wink:

----------


## Failure

> Mine is light cool whip with almond butter or nattie pb mixed up nicely. Sometimes heat up the AB or PB then mix. Whats your fav simi light cutting cheat meal?


Yeah, I do the same. There is this Sugar Free Whipped Cream I get and mix it with natty peanut butter. Tastes like a reeses peanut butter cup pie. The sugar free whipped cream is better than the light variety, it is less sweet.

----------


## ADB007

chocolate.

----------


## Stephen73ta

jack in the box..

----------


## BurntRbr

> tuna and avocado rolls omg yum


^ this is so freaking good!

----------


## brad1986

> DUDE I guess I gotta be the only FAT KID here and say..... PIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA . 
> 
> and beer.....
> 
> now THATS a cheat meal.


amen!

----------


## MR-FQ320

oh man, i wish id not read this thread now, my bellies a rumblin ! mouth waterin

----------

